# Ted T and walleyes on URL



## dewsterrooster (Mar 2, 2005)

Did anybody see the Midwest Outdoors tv segment with Ted Takasaki fishing on URL this weekend? Called it a crappie fishing show but all they caught was walleye.

Walleye is closed on URL until 2006. I know that you catch "accidental" walleye while fishing on URL but, not sure if they should have played the segment. Have all the fun you want, but maybe Midwest Outdoors and Ted should be held to a higher standard when it comes to putting it on the tube.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey they caught a pike, it wasn't all walleyes.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

hijacked off another BBS.

http://www.walleyecentral.com/dc/dcboar ... &mode=full

Ted T does respond...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

There really is nothing you can do on that lake not to catch walleyes. I have fished it many times in the winter and once in the spring and most trips you catch more walleyes than you catch crappies.. All the walleyes are put back, fun action you just can't keep them. The lake is a big dish 14 feet and where you catch crappies you catch walleyes you can't do anything about it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

NDJ said:


> hijacked off another BBS.
> 
> http://www.walleyecentral.com/dc/dcboar ... &mode=full
> 
> Ted T does respond...


The link has been removed. I'm kinda curious what was the response?


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

He said he was using crappie baits and had fished 4 different spots, sounded like they couldn't keep the walleyes off....The show made the decision to air it, not being his decision.

It sounded like at the start a comment was made they were fishing for both crappie and walleye, and a comment was made "about being a nice eater".

Most of it was questioning Ted and the shows ethics for promoting the walleye fishing on the closed lake...


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

Go to fishingminnesota.com under the forum, Upper Red Lake. Ted's response is posted there. Fair explanation of the events. It is apparent that Ted would have liked to have a little more control over what was aired. The thread is locked, funny on how that happens on a controversial topic.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Luckily Chris does not lock our (his)threads until we start acting like a bunch of idjuts :lol: :thumb:


----------

